# Has anyone tried the new Samsung Galaxy Watch?



## 440_Hz

I recently saw someone on reddit claiming the Galaxy Watch felt like a "nice timepiece" on their wrist, because Samsung designed it to "actually look like a real watch", and "they have the hardware and software that makes them feel real", and it felt "authentic". Well these are some hefty accolades to live up to! Just curious, has anyone else tried it yet?


----------



## yankeexpress

Nope, would get an Apple watch instead


----------



## TheJohnP

Interested to see how their processor compares to the new snapdragon that was just announced.


----------



## Black5

Yes. I like it better than the Gear S3.

Slimmer profile than outgoing Gear S3, 2 size choices and the ability to take Standard 20mm straps makes it more wearable and more practical for more people so it will appeal to a wider market.

The design elements, like the S3, were always based on going for a "standard" watch look and feel.

It's a progression, not a revolution.

Some of the other stuff is just marketing gobbledygook however.

I'll probably get one.

Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## NowIsNoTimeAtAll

I'm hanging onto my Gear S2 Classic for that same reason. I have an AOD watchface on it (one with normal watch hands), and a guy sitting next to me in a meeting at work said "I didn't realize that was a smart watch" after I dismissed a call on it. If that's not a ringing endorsement for blending in, I don't know what is.


----------



## Tomatoes11

I tried it on and have it for preorder(not out in Canada yet), it looks sick and is better than the Apple Watch for many reasons imo. I am most likely getting both so I can take some comparison pictures when I do.


----------



## shappy

I am really happy with mine. This is my first smartwatch and it does exactly what I wanted it to do, namely, give me my phone notifications on my wrist so I don't have to take out my phone and unlock it to see if that email or message is urgent or not.



I also really like being able to swap out watch faces, depending on my mood.





It does look and feel like a quality watch that is in line with its cost. It doesn't have a distinctive look like a Seiko Tuna, Audemars Piguet or Omega Ploprof, but that is fine. It also doesn't scream "Smart Watch" like the Apple watch or a Fit Bit.


----------



## 440_Hz

> I also really like being able to swap out watch faces, depending on my mood.


I like the Seiko face, as well as the double subdial one!


----------



## jmseiko

+1 for the Seiko face.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## shappy

For the Seiko face, the second hand sweeps and the always on display is a lume display:


----------



## Rocket1991

There is very little in depth information about SOC. Cores are different Qualicom uses 4 A7 Samsung uses 2 A53. A53 is more powerful than A7. New Samsung chip 9110 will get some upgrades (old one is 2 years old) but apart from increased clock speed i can't find anything particular. 
Also Samsung got more RAM so it better for multitasking. Not to mention Tizen suck less than Google WearOS. 
Samsung got coprocessors 2 years ago while Qualicom just getting it. 
In store experience with Gear 3 , Gear Sport had been positive.


----------



## Tomatoes11

Rocket1991 said:


> There is very little in depth information about SOC. Cores are different Qualicom uses 4 A7 Samsung uses 2 A53. A53 is more powerful than A7. New Samsung chip 9110 will get some upgrades (old one is 2 years old) but apart from increased clock speed i can't find anything particular.
> Also Samsung got more RAM so it better for multitasking. Not to mention Tizen suck less than Google WearOS.
> Samsung got coprocessors 2 years ago while Qualicom just getting it.
> In store experience with Gear 3 , Gear Sport had been positive.


The new SOC is all about battery life basically. The 46mm, which is way too big for me is supposed to have 4 days with the factory settings and the 42mm one which I should be getting has about 2 and half to 3 days. With the always on watch display setting turned on that reduces the battery life by quite a bit but I am okay charging everyday so I will turn that on myself.

Apple watch still doesn't have an always on display and battery life is exactly the same as series 3. That ECG thing is pretty cool though.


----------



## Rocket1991

Tomatoes11 said:


> The new SOC is all about battery life basically. The 46mm, which is way too big for me is supposed to have 4 days with the factory settings and the 42mm one which I should be getting has about 2 and half to 3 days. With the always on watch display setting turned on that reduces the battery life by quite a bit but I am okay charging everyday so I will turn that on myself.
> 
> Apple watch still doesn't have an always on display and battery life is exactly the same as series 3. That ECG thing is pretty cool though.


I get point of battery life and new Qualicom 3100 is also about it. But we will see it later in real life. Thing is i could not find any particulars about Samsung 9110. Like none.


----------



## raf1919

is it still tizen? wish sammy would make google os


----------



## shappy

Tomatoes11 said:


> The new SOC is all about battery life basically. The 46mm, which is way too big for me is supposed to have 4 days with the factory settings and the 42mm one which I should be getting has about 2 and half to 3 days. With the always on watch display setting turned on that reduces the battery life by quite a bit but I am okay charging everyday so I will turn that on myself.
> 
> Apple watch still doesn't have an always on display and battery life is exactly the same as series 3. That ECG thing is pretty cool though.


I use the always on display and after about 12 hours of wear I am usually around 70% battery life. I don't wear my watch at night and it is easy to just place it on the magnetic charger at the same time I plug my phone in, so battery life is more than enough for my purposes.

I get my notifications within a second of them hitting my phone, which is the primary reason I got it.

App selection is a distant 3rd to the Apple watch and Wear OS, however I don't really use any apps other than weather radar, so I am fine with that.


----------



## Black5

raf1919 said:


> is it still tizen? wish sammy would make google os


Still Tizen.

It has it's advantages/disadvantages.

Depends on your expected usage pattern as to which OS suits you best.

Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## raf1919

Black5 said:


> Still Tizen.
> 
> It has it's advantages/disadvantages.
> 
> Depends on your expected usage pattern as to which OS suits you best.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


I just wish Sam and Google would put all effort behind one OS to make better. I used both and pros cons to both

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

raf1919 said:


> I just wish Sam and Google would put all effort behind one OS to make better. I used both and pros cons to both
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Will never happen.
Samsung needs to do their own thing to differentiate from the rest of the Android crowd.

Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Tomatoes11

Got both today. So far the Galaxy Watch is much nicer looking and cooler than the Apple Watch Series 4.

Unfortunately, no carrier in Canada is going to support the LTE Galaxy Watch and my rogers account is not eligible to set up with my Apple Watch. I have to call Rogers corporate on Monday to make sure though.


----------



## Rocket1991

raf1919 said:


> I just wish Sam and Google would put all effort behind one OS to make better. I used both and pros cons to both
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


There are a lot reasons and one of them is control. Also integration of google os is bad for battery life. Samsung had google os (don't remember what it was called at the time)watch but never returned.


----------



## Tomatoes11

Okay after giving both some wrist time, I am huge fan of both. Highly recommended.


----------



## maxbill

Thanks for headsup, I am awaiting my galaxy watch pre-order to be shipped. I chose 46mm LTE/4G version as well.


----------



## rolexbrand

No i haven't tried it, i would rather go for an Apple watch series 4


----------



## MediumRB

I just got a corporate gift of a Samsung Galaxy watch (42mm). I am not even going to open it; not of interest to me and I will just sell it.

One thing to add about the operating system not being Google is because Google does not have a good relationship with the Korean government. Korea wants Google to open some offices in Korea and it hasn't happened, so some of the resistance by Samsung is fueled by that. Keep in mind that Samsung and the Korean government are so intertwined that the situation is practically insurmountable. Not necessarily a negative thing, but it does hamper the use of Google Maps, for example, as it does not provide driving directions in Korea because the government will not release the data that Google needs to make it usable (something like that, as far as I have understood it).

Apple also has issues in Korea because so much of Korea is still locked into Internet Explorer based platforms.

So the lesson is, if you are in Korea, get a Samsung Galaxy watch.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

MediumRB said:


> I just got a corporate gift of a Samsung Galaxy watch (42mm). I am not even going to open it; not of interest to me and I will just sell it.
> 
> One thing to add about the operating system not being Google is because Google does not have a good relationship with the Korean government. Korea wants Google to open some offices in Korea and it hasn't happened, so some of the resistance by Samsung is fueled by that. Keep in mind that Samsung and the Korean government are so intertwined that the situation is practically insurmountable. Not necessarily a negative thing, but it does hamper the use of Google Maps, for example, as it does not provide driving directions in Korea because the government will not release the data that Google needs to make it usable (something like that, as far as I have understood it).
> 
> Apple also has issues in Korea because so much of Korea is still locked into Internet Explorer based platforms.
> 
> So the lesson is, if you are in Korea, get a Samsung Galaxy watch.


Yeah, Google maps is useless here. Also, it amazes me how much still depends on Internet Explorer here. So frustrating. On the bright side, I am pretty adept at using Naver maps now, which is so useful when you are.....damn, that is all I got. Anyway, I do not care for those watches, but half my office wears them these days. Meh.


----------



## lvt

shappy said:


> I am really happy with mine. This is my first smartwatch and it does exactly what I wanted it to do, namely, give me my phone notifications on my wrist so I don't have to take out my phone and unlock it to see if that email or message is urgent or not.
> 
> 
> 
> I also really like being able to swap out watch faces, depending on my mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does look and feel like a quality watch that is in line with its cost. It doesn't have a distinctive look like a Seiko Tuna, Audemars Piguet or Omega Ploprof, but that is fine. It also doesn't scream "Smart Watch" like the Apple watch or a Fit Bit.


Damn, those photos make me want one


----------



## electorn

I have one and really like it. I don't have any experience of other smart watches so this is purely based on what is on my wrist. It will never take the place of a mechanical watch but for novelty factor and data overload I don't think you will go wrong.

I have this watch face, one of three which has caused a bit of controversy on another forum, whats the opinion here?


----------



## Rocket1991

MediumRB said:


> I just got a corporate gift of a Samsung Galaxy watch (42mm). I am not even going to open it; not of interest to me and I will just sell it.
> 
> One thing to add about the operating system not being Google is because Google does not have a good relationship with the Korean government. Korea wants Google to open some offices in Korea and it hasn't happened, so some of the resistance by Samsung is fueled by that. Keep in mind that Samsung and the Korean government are so intertwined that the situation is practically insurmountable. Not necessarily a negative thing, but it does hamper the use of Google Maps, for example, as it does not provide driving directions in Korea because the government will not release the data that Google needs to make it usable (something like that, as far as I have understood it).
> 
> Apple also has issues in Korea because so much of Korea is still locked into Internet Explorer based platforms.
> 
> So the lesson is, if you are in Korea, get a Samsung Galaxy watch.


Google is not pinnacle of perfection especially when it comes to wearables.
You often their guinea pig want it or not. Can't comment on Apple watch. 
Had 0 problems with Samsung.


----------

